# 3/8 surgical tubing how fast do they shoot anyone test this on a chrono



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like using this tubing i dont have a chrono and wondering how fast 3/8 steel ball shoots out of this . The only other bands i have used are trumak and daisy they seem to shoot as fast or faster then them .


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

What kind of surgical tubing is this?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

3/8 latex tubing the kind they sell at home depot


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That's what I use. And I have some 3/8" steel. Unfortunately, I don't have a Chrony. I have used the Chrony app before though I'm not sure if I set it up right or not.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think im going to try shooting the daisy bands and the 3/8 latex tubes in a phone book and see which one penetrates. More . Im. Pretty sure the 3/8 latex is about the same or better . Then the daisy bands. I have shot them both over water to see how far they shoot but on different days and they both seemed to go about the same distance


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have some of that rubber. It shoots pretty fast. But the draw weight is heavy compared to flats that will shoot at the same speed. At least that is what I have found.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You get use to it . . Have been shooting so much lately its like im not pulling anything anymore. I have some black heavy exercise. Tubes that came from target i think . They are alot harder to pull . Im going to try them out when i get a chance . From what i read sometimes heavier bands only make. Heaver ammo go faster but dont help speed up much lighter ammo like 3/8 steel ball . But that is ok because i like shooting 1 inch river stones better they weight between 300 400 grains . I like using them with the. 3/8 latex tubing to .i can tell they are at. Least going over 100/ 180 fps. Hard to tell exactly. With out a chrono but they crush those heavy steel soup and coffee cans with the thick metal .


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I have some of that rubber. It shoots pretty fast. But the draw weight is heavy compared to flats that will shoot at the same speed. At least that is what I have found.


Pretty fast? Elaborate on what "pretty fast" is.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The best you are likely to see from large tubes is about 200 fps. 3/8 steel is too light for any of the tubes you mentioned. As a rule, thicker rubber is slower than thin rubber.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Interesting . Since i. Also like shooting 400 grain river stones . I think they are pretty dam good for a all around band . Im going to try out some flats when i get a chance seems everyone on here loves them


----------

